# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Dream of being hit by a train?

## proteus

Hi everyone,

I was wondering if you could help me work out what this dream means. I was walking across a railroad track, and then all of a sudden I heard someone shout to warn me that a train was coming, but before I could react, I was hit by the train. The next thing I can remember is being on top of the train, and really scared because it was pulling into the station, and I was worried about being crushed. I ended up making it out alive. My friend thinks that the dream is a bad omen that I'm about to go through a really difficult time, which I will overcome eventually, but only after a string of trials and tribulations. Does anyone have any ideas? Thanks!

----------


## Idolfan

Unless it becomes a reoccuring dream I wouldn't think much of it, we all have dreams as anxious as this. I don't really believe that dream interpretation is reliable but I guess here what comes to my mind is:

The train could represent your work life. You are given a promotion which you were not expecting and it proves to be too much to cope with (you are on top of the train but still feel uneasy). You are worried about being crushed by the pressure and responsibility but when the work "stops" or calms down you are still able to recover. The main theme obviously is responsibility and should you choose to take the dream symbolically it may be that you are not ready for more advanced responsibilities and opportunities yet. 

Remember since dream interpratation has limitless holes in it I would not be concerned about a dream unless it repeats itself, or your memory of it is unusually clear. I also don't do this a lot so someone could come along offering a better interpretation but this is what I think it is.

----------


## Pegasis

My advice is if you cross railway tracks rather than use the bridge or subway, STOP.

----------


## The Cusp

> ...trials and tribulations.



Somebody's been listening to Tool!  Those words didn't string themselves together randomly.  I need to listen to that song now. ::D:

----------

